# Favourite Rum Cocktails



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

So, I am back from St. Lucia. Obviously, I've got a bit of rum in tow. Nice rum. So, what are everyone's favourite rum cocktails? And I'm most interested in those that feature the taste of the rum prominently. Also, if you say Cuba Libre, we're all coming to your house for an intervention.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

Depends on the rum, dark or light?


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Light (not white)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

LOL. Given the obvious paucity of responses so far, are you yet ready for that 'Rum and Coke' recipe? 

No intervention please. I don't even have an open bottle of rum in the house!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Rum And Coke.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^

Howard, good start, but you forgot the lime!


----------



## shadoman (Jun 8, 2014)

Back in the '80s, we played the game so often that we invented a drink for it:

BACKGAMMON

Rum (light , gold, or dark)
Sweet Vermouth
White Soda
Lime and Orange garnish

Wash the glass with the sweet vermouth
Rum and soda over ice
Garnish with twists of lime and orange

light rum:Backgammon
gold rum: Double Gammon
Dark rum: Triple Gammon
151 rum: ON THE BAR


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Cuba libre


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> 
> Howard, good start, but you forgot the lime!


I don't use lime in my Rum And Coke.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

So far we've had some daquiris


----------



## Hitch (Apr 25, 2012)

Far too sweet for me but the wife likes a sort of Spanish coffee.

Equal amounts of spiced rum and flavored coffee creamer, nuked a little to warm it up add about 2-2 1/2 times hot coffee and finish with whipped cream.


----------



## jm22 (Apr 18, 2013)

For light rum, daiquiri and mojito, both have minimal ingredients and allow you to add as much rum as you'd like to get a flavor that suits you


----------



## Donnie (Nov 14, 2014)

... or a Jean Harlow Cocktail - light rum & vermouth garnished with a lemon peel.


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

For the dark rum fans, Dark n' Stormy


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Nelson's Blood!
Despite all the bollix on the interweb, it is Dark Rum, lime juice and water, either hot or cold.
Cuba libre as well, a paradoxical drink as it commemorates the liberation of Cuba from Spain and an essential ingredient is Bacardi rum, only produced in Cuba. Not an easy ingredient to obtain in the US, I should imagine, given the trade embargo! Similarly a Daiquiri, similar to Nelson's blood, but featuring Bacardi and lime juice, first made at Daiquiri when the US expeditionary force landed in Cuba in 1898. Daiquiri being the site of the Bacardi factory/plantations/distillery, and the nearest settlement to the US landings.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Painkiller #4


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Chouan said:


> Nelson's Blood!
> Despite all the bollix on the interweb, it is Dark Rum, lime juice and water, either hot or cold.
> Cuba libre as well, a paradoxical drink as it commemorates the liberation of Cuba from Spain and an essential ingredient is Bacardi rum, only produced in Cuba. Not an easy ingredient to obtain in the US, I should imagine, given the trade embargo! Similarly a Daiquiri, similar to Nelson's blood, but featuring Bacardi and lime juice, first made at Daiquiri when the US expeditionary force landed in Cuba in 1898. Daiquiri being the site of the Bacardi factory/plantations/distillery, and the nearest settlement to the US landings.


Bacardi has not actually been made in Cuba in a very long time. Havana Club is the only Cuban rum you can buy.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

StylePurgatory said:


> Bacardi has not actually been made in Cuba in a very long time. Havana Club is the only Cuban rum you can buy.


Strange. I know that the Bacardi sold in the US is made in Puerto Rico, but I've had Bacardi in Cuba, so, as the original Bacardi distillery is in Cuba, I assumed that what I was drinking was Bacardi, rather than Bacardi made under licence.


----------



## StylePurgatory (Jun 3, 2013)

Rum made at Bacardi's original distillery is now, apparently, sold under the name "Carey." The Havana Club sold in the US is made in Puerto Rico, by Bacardi, under licence.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

1. Rum Alexander.

2. Canchanchara

For drinking in hot climes not in UK.


----------



## gumprop1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Dark and stormy


----------



## Adventure Wolf (Feb 26, 2014)

A simple coke and rum is one of my usual orders.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

adoucett said:


> For the dark rum fans, Dark n' Stormy


I actually prefer my dark and stormies with light (not white) rum. I made this decision after a careful comparison with Meyers Dark vs. Bacardi. The Barcardi simply tasted better to me. I wish that I could master the mojito. I have tried and tried, but to no avail. As for rum and Coke, this is a cocktail that calls for cheap rum (and while all rum is fairly cheap, there are some differences). No use wasting decent rum on a drink that is going to be overwhelmed by the mixer.

All this reminds me that it is near 70 degrees, I don't have much to do this afternoon...


----------



## adoucett (Nov 16, 2012)

32rollandrock said:


> I actually prefer my dark and stormies with light (not white) rum. I made this decision after a careful comparison with Meyers Dark vs. Bacardi. The Barcardi simply tasted better to me. I wish that I could master the mojito. I have tried and tried, but to no avail. As for rum and Coke, this is a cocktail that calls for cheap rum (and while all rum is fairly cheap, there are some differences). No use wasting decent rum on a drink that is going to be overwhelmed by the mixer.
> 
> All this reminds me that it is near 70 degrees, I don't have much to do this afternoon...


If it is available near you, I highly suggest you try one made with Goslings rum. Provides a very different flavor profile than anything from the more typical brands.

I hope you will be pleasantly surprised with the result!

A warning however: the 151 proof variety is not for the faint of heart...or those who wish to remember the evening in any level of detail hehe


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

adoucett said:


> A warning however: the 151 proof variety is not for the faint of heart...or those who wish to remember the evening in any level of detail hehe


Drunkest I ever got, back in college was doing shots of Bacardi 151 with a friend from the Caribean.
Got so sick that I burst blood vessels in my eyes from throwing up.
Not very smart but alas, those are the kinds of things we did in college.
I am much older and wiser now:great:


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Stroh rum cures consciousness.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Woofa said:


> Drunkest I ever got, back in college was doing shots of Bacardi 151 with a friend from the Caribean.
> Got so sick that I burst blood vessels in my eyes from throwing up.
> Not very smart but alas, those are the kinds of things we did in college.
> I am much older and wiser now:great:


I caught my beard on fire while doing flaming shots of 151 in college. Didn't know quite what was going on until my friends started smashing me in the face in an attempt to smother the flames while a sickly smell of burnt whiskers filled the room. Haven't touched it since.


----------



## triumph (May 4, 2014)

Rum n Coke


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Marginally off topic, but I went on a cruise after my high school graduation, and one of the tours we took was to the Appleton Estate plantation in Jamaica. They say that the olfactory sense is the one most closely tied to memory- the smell alone of Appleton Estate V/X immediately takes me back there immediately. Fairly basic rum, but I bought a bottle of it just yesterday for nostalgia's sake. A glass ove V/X on the rocks with a Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Sungrown...immediate memories of a piece of heaven on earth.....

...also found out recently that my wife's coworker's brother runs the Appleton Estate rum plantation, so kind of biased now lol


----------



## thomaslange (May 13, 2015)

Depends upon it.


----------



## Regent1879 (Jan 14, 2016)

The Classic Daiquri.

Not the Frozen Drink!
Hemingway was rumored to love these!
https://www.chowhound.com/recipes/classic-daiquiri-10226


----------



## Sys (Aug 23, 2014)

A properly made Daiquiri is fantastic. My favorite spec is:
2oz rum
1oz fresh lime juice
0.75oz simple syrup

A rum sidecar is also quite good, but with aged cuban rum
1.5 oz aged rum
0.75 oz Cointreau
0.75 oz Lemon juice


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

One of my absolute favorite rum-based cocktails is the Lyford Cay Rum Dum, invented at the Lyford Cay Club in the Bahamas in 1974. This was the signature cocktail of the club, and the recipie was supposedly kept a secret for years, but I remember reading somewhere that the bartender that invented it moved and started making the same drink elsewhere. Here's the recipe (brands in parentheses are supposedly the ones originally used):

Lyford Cay Rum Dum:
1.5 oz light rum (Bacardi)
1 oz dark rum (Meyer's Jamacian Rum)
3.5 oz sweet and sour mix (see below)

Sweet and Sour Mix:
1 cup lemon juice
1 cup simple syrup
2 cups water
1 raw egg white

Directions:
Stir all sweet and sour mix ingredients together in a pitcher. Combine light rum and sweet and sour mix in a blender, and briefly blend to mix. Pour over ice in a short chilled glass (I use a regular rocks glass). Carefully float the dark rum over the surface of the drink so it forms a separate layer, and serve immediately.

Last time I made one:


Be warned- they pack a kick.
First drink- feeling good
Second drink- feeling damn good, but having trouble standing up
Third drink- never mind, forget standing up
Fourth drink- ...actually, forget doing anything the rest of the day

Note: Recipe and directions pulled from https://tmagazine.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/04/13/letter-from-london-spring-drinks/?_r=0 - this recipe is the one I use and I've seen it corroborated in several other places


----------



## jd202 (Feb 16, 2016)

For the Dark and Stormy fans, any ginger beer brand preferences aside from the standard Gosling's Black Seal? I like the original, but actually sometimes have a hard time getting my hands on it, and find almost all ginger beers not spicy enough.

And to add another rum drink variation: I like my Dark and Stormy's with a good hit of lime juice, not just lime garnish, which technically makes it a Rum Buck.


----------



## challer (Sep 4, 2008)

Hemingway Daquiri, aka Papa Doble


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

Rum and pep (permint cordial).

sounds awful, actually peppermint cordial just sounds awful in any context.


----------



## jd202 (Feb 16, 2016)

Mr Humphries said:


> Rum and pep (permint cordial).
> 
> sounds awful, actually peppermint cordial just sounds awful in any context.


It does indeed sound awful. Is it not?


----------



## Mr Humphries (Apr 5, 2013)

I will take one for the team as soon as I have rummaged through the darkest recesses of the drinks cupboard. I have just left my wife dry heaving at the mention of rum and pep. It was a popular ladies drink back when I was a bairn along with port and lemon and Pony, or Cherry B.


----------



## Mike75 (Jul 18, 2013)

I usually go with Barritt's. I wouldn't call it spicy by any means, but its better than the Goslings IMO.


----------



## Hyacinth (Feb 4, 2007)

I made this last weekend. Very good and not too sweet. Credit to cdkitchen.com

ingredients3/4 cup loosely packed mint leaves
1 cup freshly squeezed lime juice
2/3 cup simple syrup
1 1/2 cup rum
3 cups club soda
ice

directionsUse a mortar and pestle to mash up or "muddle" the mint leaves. If you don't have a mortar and pestle, you can use the back of a spoon to mash up the mint leaves. The point is you want to release the flavors and oil in the leaves as much as possible.

Fill the bottom 1/4 to 1/3 of the pitcher with ice. Toss in the muddled mint leaves and remaining ingredients. Fill the remainder of the pitcher with ice. Stir well and serve on the rocks.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
With the muddled mint leaves and freshly squeezed lime juice your version of a rum cocktail promises to be a very refreshing libation for one of those hot, humid August afternoons! Thanks for sharing your recipe with us. :thumbs-up:


----------



## Oatmeal (Aug 4, 2016)

Eggnog and rum


----------



## Oatmeal (Aug 4, 2016)

orange fury said:


> One of my absolute favorite rum-based cocktails is the Lyford Cay Rum Dum, invented at the Lyford Cay Club in the Bahamas in 1974. This was the signature cocktail of the club, and the recipie was supposedly kept a secret for years, but I remember reading somewhere that the bartender that invented it moved and started making the same drink elsewhere. Here's the recipe (brands in parentheses are supposedly the ones originally used):
> 
> Lyford Cay Rum Dum:
> 1.5 oz light rum (Bacardi)
> ...


Is there a like button?


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Flying back from Jamaica in the 70', you could carry-on up to 5 bottles. The plane wasn't too full and made friends all around me. We all ordered cokes for the Appleton rum I was carrying. Kahlua also.


----------



## orange fury (Dec 8, 2013)

Oatmeal said:


> Is there a like button?


Lol- have you tried it? Let me know what you think! Still one of my favorites


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Emeril Lagasse's hot buttered rum for those not watching their blood sugar.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
My Rorschach response to your narrative, describing the picture offered above..."BAM!"  

Seriously, I've got Emeril's book and reference it often, but haven't seen his cooking show in quite awhile. Is he still around?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I think he's too busy running multiple restaurants to be on television anymore.


----------



## Sam H (Sep 17, 2013)

I like rum cocktails a lot, but besides cocktails, what's a good Cuban rum for sipping? I have a trip to DR planned and Obama just announces all Cuban goods are legal to import for personal use from any country they are sold in.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm not sure that the best rum comes from Cuba. Heck, from what I have heard all the best distillers left after Castro took over and set up shop in the DR, Jamaica, Florida, etc. I suspect that a trip to your favorite well-stocked liquor store or top drawer bar (with designated driver, of course) for a tasting flight would answer your question better than anything we could say here.


----------



## KateSmall (Sep 20, 2016)

triumph said:


> Rum n Coke


Never ever. Coka ruins everything. Apple juice and rum, it's easy and pleasant drink.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

If the rum is good, drink it straight. If it isn't, not much will help. However, on a cold night a hot buttered rum is always welcome.


----------

